# Eheim quick disconnects on a 2260 questions



## sneakypete (Mar 7, 2008)

Just received a Eheim 2260 (still in the box) and am wondering about quick disconnects. Not having had a tank for over 20 years, I'm a little unsure how these things work.

I realize they are suppose to make maintenence much easier, but what exactly is their purpose and how and where are they attached to the hose? Do you need one for each hose (ie intake and out take) and do you need to buy additional hose length and clamps to attach them to the filter? Any chance of additional leaks using these things?

Sorry for the stupid questions but they are pretty expensive and I want to get this right. I'm going to be ordering online and I want to make sure I get all the right parts the first time.

Thanks in advance,

pete


----------



## ffarmer (Aug 17, 2006)

I use 2 of them on my 180 set up, no problem with leaks. Just follow the directions for assembly & you should be just fine.

Frank


----------



## sneakypete (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the response Frank.

Would I need to buy two quick disconnects then for the 2260, ie one for each hose?

Thanks

pete


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Eheim Double Tap Connector Valve - 794 (1" Valves)
Our Price: $49.99
Big Al's Online

Eheim Double Tap Connector Valve - 594 (5/8" Valves)
Our Price: $29.99
Big Al's Online

http://www.bigalsonline.com


----------



## ffarmer (Aug 17, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> Thanks for the response Frank.
> 
> Would I need to buy two quick disconnects then for the 2260, ie one for each hose?
> 
> ...


Everything needed should be in the box, they have their own quick connect right on the filter.

Frank


----------



## stav (Nov 4, 2005)

Over here in the UK the 2260 bucket filter doesn't come with quick disconnents :x Does anybody in UK know where I could get any?


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes you need them on both hoses. The closed off portion that stays attached to the tank will maintain your siphon while you do maintenance. When you hook it back up and open the upper valves, your filter will refill automatically--(meaning you only ever prime one time!)

I prefer to use cheaper stuff that can for the most part be found at any plumbing supply place. A true union valve on top and a regular ball valve below. Unplug the pump/close both sets of valves/disconnect the lines at the union joint between the valves/remove the unit....... you may dribble a little bit of water that's between the ball valve and the union, but that's it---and all for less than the 1" Eheim unit quoted above. This is how my 2250's are set up:


----------



## Brock (Dec 6, 2002)

Nice setup, Nick A!

I'm in the process of building return lines from my sump to my 125 overflows. You've given me some great ideas!

Sneakypete, I have the Eheim disconnects on a cheap 2213, and they work great. Came with the filter - bought from Big Als Online! Great site, cheaper than Drs...

8)


----------

